# Niger population growth



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Why is the country called Niger. Who has named it?


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Comanche said:


> Why is the country called Niger. Who has named it?


Why is any country named as it is?


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Comanche said:


> Why is the country called Niger. Who has named it?


Because it's along the Niger River.


----------



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

this thread is random...is someone trying to be funny with the title?


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Soulbrotha said:


> this thread is random...is someone trying to be funny with the title?


*i hope you realize Niger is a country in africa*


----------



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

i've been to Africa...threads kind of random though.


----------



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

WelfeX said:


> I think we should stop them multiplying their population by force! I don´t think the world can handle more of their kind.
> 
> Oh wait, you mean Niger, like the country? Oh, never mind.


i guess the thread starter laughing at that joke a few posts back kind of threw me....


----------



## WelfeX (Mar 8, 2007)

Even I am confused about that. :nuts:


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Soulbrotha said:


> i've been to Africa...threads kind of random though.


Any country besides south africa?


----------



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

Yes... Dakar, Senegal


i still think the thread starter meant something else with this thread...and its not cool.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

christ!


----------



## Dan1987 (Mar 28, 2004)

Whats a citizen of Niger called? Can't be a Nigerian! :nuts:


----------



## (E.G.O.S.)® (Feb 6, 2006)

WelfeX said:


> I think we should stop them multiplying their population by force! I don´t think the world can handle more of their kind.
> 
> Oh wait, you mean Niger, like the country? Oh, never mind.


:no: :no: :no:


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Dan1987 said:


> Whats a citizen of Niger called? Can't be a Nigerian! :nuts:


A citizen of Niger is a Nigerien.


----------



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

Egos said:


> :no: :no: :no:


yeah, i guess some people just don't even realize what he was talking about...


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Population growth forecasts for Africa:

-Population in 2007- 965 million inhabitants. Forecast for 2050- 2 billion 
-The population of the following countries will triple (at least)- Burundi, Guinea-Bissau, Liberia, and Niger 
-4 countries will have at least 100 thousand inhabitants: Nigeria- 250 million, Ethiopia (over 170 million), Congo DR (about 151 million) and Egypt (127 million). 
7- Current population: Nigeria ~130 million; Ethiopia- 75 million; Congo- 62 million, and Egypt 7 million 

The country most affected by AIDS will be South Africa and the population could fall to 30 million (from 48 million). But overall AIDS won't have a significant impact on demographics.On le sait aujourd'hui : la Terre est en mesure de supporter un tel surcroît humain. 

In 2050 out of the 2 billion inhabitants, 1.2 billion will be under 18. The median age will be 28 years (vs. 40 in Latin America & Asia and 47 in Europe) 

Source: Jeune Afrique (the leading pan-African weekly) and based on UN figures


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

A bit off topic, but, is AIDS situation in the white South African population as bad as in the black population?


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't think so.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Adams3 said:


> Year Population (in thousands)
> 
> 1950 2 208
> 1955 2 611
> ...


Sorry ,but why have your write niger not black ?? it's an insolt for a black person you didn't know that or what ? hno:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

this thread isn't closed? WTF? get a clue mods..


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

joaquin said:


> *seriously, this is wrong...why MUST they have so many kids when half of them die anyways!!!!!! its wrong, not the people, of course, but how many people will need resources to sustain this growth!!! i wud be surprised to not see a famine...i mean, look at the terrain of niger, its mostly unsuitable for agriculture....por niger folks (dont wanna say nigerians, cuz thats different) why cant they just have two kids and enough to make them live???*



Why have so many kids when they die all the time? That's exactly the reason - so that some can reach adulthood.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

auckland16 said:


> Sorry ,but why have your write niger not black ?? it's an insolt for a black person you didn't know that or what ? hno:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Soulbrotha said:


> this thread isn't closed? WTF? get a clue mods..


There's room for discussion about rampant population growth in the countries that can least support it... So the thread stays.

One dickhead tried to wreck it, but he's banned and his post deleted.


----------

